

JetBrains vendor lock-in - alblue
https://mmilinkov.wordpress.com/2015/09/04/jetbrains-lockin-we-told-you-so/

======
wink
If only there was a compelling reason to use eclipse...

I was quite an active proponent of eclipse a few years ago and even
implemented a small plugin, which was quite a hassle to be honest, but I was
happy with eclipse.

Then came a time when eclipse didn't do a single thing better than IDEA.
Especially PHPStorm beat eclipse's PDT by miles, and I wasn't even doing heavy
Java work back then. So the only advantage was the price.

I haven't looked at eclipse in quite a while - I have an IDEA license I don't
have to pay for, so even this is gone.

So I wish eclipse all the best, but I didn't have the impression that
contributing was in any way easy back then, maybe it is now. And I also hope
the quality of the language plugins picks up - but for now I don't see myself
using it in the near future.

------
Randgalt
This is FUD. So what if JetBrains is changing their pricing model? The
community edition is still free.

